
Jeff Bezos 1997 Interview [video] - simonebrunozzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWRbTnE1PEM
======
jansan
No matter what people say about Jeff Bezos, I think he must be a great guy to
hang out with. At least for slightly nerdy types like me.

